
Ask HN: How do you set clear boundaries and leave work at office? - pawanrawal
I usually end up checking Slack multiple times after work hours even though I would not like to. What practices do you guys have to leave work at office?
======
fardo
As much as you are allowed, cripple your ability to work after hours.

This may include:

>De-installing email or slack clients from your phone or PC

>Never sending messages from your work computer or using your work computer
during a weekend to reinforce to others that trying to reach you on the
weekend is a waste of time

>Setting up “Do not disturb” on weekends

There may be limits to how far you can separate the two practically, but build
a mental wall. Your contract presumably states you are paid and only are
meant/expexted to work M-F, meaning everything on the weekend you do is free
work which you don’t actually have to do.

You are salaried. Do everything in your power to avoid working for free, you
are giving money and your recuperation time away with nothing in return

------
nigifabio
Split in two, personal and work laptop, personal and work phone, if you can’t
disable notifications , try to leave the laptop at work so you can’t work till
the day after .

